# car audio help



## ruthless911 (Jul 2, 2005)

im wondering if i could get some ideas as to what i should do with my electrical system.im running 2 amps. the sub amp has a fuse rating of 90amp
the highs have a fuse rating of 40. i have a 2000 pontiac grand am any suggestions? seriously high powered system


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

This link has some good info:

http://www.zena.net/htdocs/alternators/AutoSound.shtml

JamesO


----------



## ruthless911 (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks. i appreciate it!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i'm gonna add, you will want to run a new dedicated wire from the battery all the way back to the amp, obviously with a fuse inline.

on the amp, there is a terminal labeled "remote" or "trigger". there is a wire on the deck that matches this, and it will turn the amp on when the stereo unit is switched on.

with two amps, you just run two wires from the stereo's trigger, one to each amp.

but, the car's electrical system wasn't meant to hold this high of a load, so you will need to run new heavy gauge wires to keep up with it.


----------



## ruthless911 (Jul 2, 2005)

ive already installed 4awg wires for power. i just need to know what kind of power upgrades i need. thanks though


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Forgot the BIG capacitors!

http://www.soundoffaudio.com/items.cfm/cat1/Car Audio/cat2/CAPACITORS

JamesO


----------



## ruthless911 (Jul 2, 2005)

from what ive read i think a capacitor is the wrong way to go. i think i should upgrade my electrical system. right now my alternator is stock @102amps
my system is 130 amps alone so i think even if i got a capacitor the battery still wouldnt stay charged.i dint know i would have to spend this much money for all this :dead:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you first should be shopping for a new alternator with more capacity. :smile:


----------



## luvscamaro (Aug 29, 2007)

first thing you need to know that that amperage is a peak stating that on a surge that that amperage is a peak it can hadle before blowing the fuse if the added fuses are 120 amps the system on draws around 40 to 50 amps continousley a beefer alternator would def help and a better bat such as a optima bat you need one half of a fared for every 500 watts your system puts out the cap rebounds faster than your bat will ever hope to and will help clean you the sound quality a little bit and stiffen the bass. you have a good start with a heavy guage power wire if you are noticing voltage drop or your headlights are dimming start with a good bat and at least one fared cap if that does not cure it my math roughly a 150alt would do you just fine unless you plan on adding later then you may want to get a 200amp. look up ohms and kurchafs law you will understand a lot more after reading that i am a best buy mecp certified car audio technician e598678[at]hotmail.com


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey ruthless911!
I've seen these new batteries they have out, it acts like a capacitor but it doesn't empty when the Bass hits so your head lights don't dimm at all cause the amp always has power waiting for it with this set up.
Not sure of the name but I know it starts with a "k" something, there half the size of a normal battery and last a lot longer too....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

a higher capacity alternator is a must.you may also want to consider a higher amp battery.the big caps idea is actually a good one to keep the electrical flow stable.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey ruthless911
See a cap like this is garbage http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-FARAD-DIGITAL-CAR-AUDIO-POWER-CAPACITOR-CAP300DBL_W0QQitemZ150158047538QQihZ005QQcategoryZ38655QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
What you need is thishttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KINETIK-BATTERY-POWER-CELL-KHC600-BASS-POWER_W0QQitemZ120103440269QQihZ002QQcategoryZ38636QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem You put it in line just like another (second) battery, again it will have power all the time where as the "capacitor" will drain with every hit of the bass. This will last longer, and will back up the front battery as well. This is only an example as I've seen smaller ones for like 90 dollars over the counter(but you get the ideal). They have no acid in them, so you will not have to worry about leaks.
Also make sure the AMP wire from the front battery is fused close to the battery(within 1 foot) as I've seen the damages it causes in a car. Caps are old school and really a dime a dozen, "dry cells" are the future. Do your home work and see what I mean.....
Hope we helped you!


----------



## Jas90 (Sep 18, 2008)

im having a problem with my amp or sub. i have a alpine type r 500w rms 1500w max sub and a mtx thunder series 5601 amp and 4 gauge wiring. when i play my sub at higher levels the sub will cut out for a second but the amp will stay on and the amp the gain is barely turned up and the bass boost is off and ive tried everything but it keeps doing this can anyone help me?


----------

